

Suggested tools for video lectures? - epicureanideal

I am interested in making some video lectures in the style of all these new education startups.  Can you suggest some good tools?<p>I'm looking for tools that don't lock me in to some proprietary data storage format.  Also because this is a hobby rather than a business I'd like to keep the cost down to a couple hundred for software and maybe a thousand for hardware.  At the same time, I want to make these as professional looking as possible, so being able to take reasonably good quality video of myself, my screen, draw on my screen, and edit the videos and audio without too much fuss.<p>Thanks for any suggestions.<p>Currently I am using a cheap screen video capturing tool, a cheap digital video camera, and a cheap digital tablet for drawing images on the screen.  There must be some tools I can use to use these things more effectively.
======
mjs00
Certainly check out ScreenFlow for Mac:

<http://www.telestream.net/screen-flow/overview.htm>

I've used to create many in house training sessions years ago - it will record
your lecture (video/audio) via the Mac's camera/mic while simultaneously
capturing whatever you are doing or demo-ing on the computer screen.

